# Driver carte réseau pour Windows installé par BootCamp



## rekam (2 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour!

je me heurte méchamment à un problème de drivers avec mon super Windows XP que j'ai installé sur mon Macbook Pro via bootcamp.

Impossible de trouver le driver. Je dirais même que j'ai bien de la peine à trouver quelle môdzi bon sang de carte réseau ils ont bien pu mettre dans c'te tabarnac' d'osts'sss d'macintoch 

Pourriez-vous m'aiguiller un peu? Là je sèche... Voici quelques infos relative à mon système (récupéré via Everest):

En tous les cas, merci d'avance !!!
rekam

*PS: je précise juste que j'ai téléchargé la suite Broadcom Advanced Controle Suite 2 (parce que j'ai vu Broadcom dans les définitions réseaux) mais qu'il me dit à l'installation que "aucune carte Broadcom n'a été trouvée dans cet ordinateur"...*



    Système d'exploitation                            Microsoft Windows XP Professional 5.1.2600 (WinXP RTM)

    Ordinateur: 
      Type de système                                   PC multiprocesseur ACPI  (Mobile) 
      Système d'exploitation                            Microsoft Windows XP Professional 
      Service Pack du système                           [ TRIAL VERSION ] 
      Internet Explorer                                 6.0.2900.2180 (IE 6.0 SP2) 
      DirectX                                           4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c) 
      Nom du système                                    FLIGHT 
Domaine de connexion                              [ TRIAL VERSION ] 
      Date / Heure                                      2009-11-02 / 11:21 

    Carte mère: 
      Type de processeur                                Mobile DualCore Intel Core 2 Duo T9600, 2800 MHz (10.5 x 267) 
      Nom de la carte mère                              Apple MacBook Pro (Mac-F2268EC8) 
      Chipset de la carte mère                          nVIDIA MCP79 
      Mémoire système                                   [ TRIAL VERSION ] 
      DIMM1: Samsung M471B5673EH1-CF8                   2 Go DDR3-1066 DDR3 SDRAM  (7-7-7-20 @ 533 MHz)  (6-6-6-18 @ 457 MHz) 
      DIMM2: Samsung M471B5673EH1-CF8                   [ TRIAL VERSION ] 
      Type de BIOS                                      Insyde (07/29/05)


--------[ Réseau PCI/PnP ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

    Broadcom BCM4322AG 802.11a/b/g/draft-n Wireless Network Adapter                   PCI 
    nVIDIA MCP79/7A - LAN Controller                                                  PCI 


--------[ Internet ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

    Paramètres Internet: 
      Page de démarrage                                 http://www.microsoft.com/isapi/redir.dll?prd=ie&pver=6&ar=msnhome 
      Page de recherche                                 http://www.microsoft.com/isapi/redir.dll?prd=ie&ar=iesearch 
      Dossier de téléchargement                          

    Proxy courant: 
      État du proxy                                     Désactivé(e) 

    Proxy LAN: 
      État du proxy                                     Désactivé(e)


----------



## rekam (2 Novembre 2009)

Bon, ben j'ai essayé à mes risques et périls d'installer tout plein de drivers de nVidia au hasard, en espérant que l'un d'eux fonctionne. Et oui ! celui-ci :
http://www.nvidia.fr/object/nforce_winxp_15.45_fr.html

Allez savoir pourquoi le driver nForce 980a SLI = carte réseau nVIDIA MCP79/7A... m'enfin , ça fonctionne, euréka, tout ça, et merci!


----------



## prim's.-.Mac (2 Novembre 2009)

salut

alors moi je me suis cassé la tête aussi et voilà ce que j'ai fait: tu utilises le cd des drivers fourni avec ton mac (rejette le démarrage sous Os x ou snow). tu lances le bootcamp, ensuite tu vas explorer le cd dans bootcamp et tu devrais trouver tout les drivers dont tu as besoin (moi je les ai tous installé) 

P.S. tu devrais commencer pas annuler les différentes installations que tu as effectué dans tes recherches.

bonne suite


----------

